# National Geographic 1.2 and 2.5 tanks



## Roddas (Jan 19, 2015)

My review on them for those curious about these tank kits

So I work at a Nursing home ,2 of the Seniors have gotten these tanks, and bettas. They seem like decent, starter tanks ( for bettas anyways)

They come with a motor and led lights, there's a touch sensor to turn the light on and off and it comes with filter cartridges

Theyre, well i mean theyre decent starter tanks for those with no idea what theyre doing in terms of fish keeping

Personally i hate the cartridges, I'd replace them with a sponge or ceramic media, the cartridges are designed to be disposable, and the replacements are about 5 dollars for 2, which i mean, isnt the worst? but ceramic media or a sponge would be better

I was curious on how they worked? so i got one that was discounted AND on sale, and attempted to take the motor apart. I'm really good at taking things apart and fixing them. Unfortunately this time, it seemed that once they assemble the motor they seal all the edges with silicone, so i totally broke the thing to pieces

This also means if the motor or lights break, you have to toss the whole darn thing out.

I tossed the motor/light and put a sponge filter in the tank instead. The motor itself actually takes up large amount of space in the tank, which is probably why its 1.2 gallons instead of just 1

Now with the junky motor gone theres actually a bit more space, so a heater would fis nicely, the lid to the tank is a bit weird and might require some future cutting but it works for now

I currently have a adolescent female betta in mine

I'd recommend this for a beginner Betta tank , or a hospital tank for smaller fish, nothing else could really be in these tanks


----------

